# HCPCS Modifiers



## abcat2000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm having a difficult time using these modifiers, because I don't know where to locate the correct ones I need for the service.  Is there an instruction or index on finding them that I'm unaware of?   

(I'm a student).


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 23, 2010)

The HCPCS Level II Modifiers are in Appendix A of your HCPCS manual (at least in the professional version - I don't have a standard or expert here, but I think they are the same).


----------

